# Skills Assessment - ACS 262112 - ICT Security Specialist



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

May I know the overall experience in years to get a positive skills assessment for the occupation 262112 ICT Security Specialist. As of now, i have three years and two months of relevant and overall experience. Someone, please help me.


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> May I know the overall experience in years to get a positive skills assessment for the occupation 262112 ICT Security Specialist. As of now, i have three years and two months of relevant and overall experience. Someone, please help me.


2 years 1 month here. Took me 36 days to get positive assessment.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

subframe said:


> 2 years 1 month here. Took me 36 days to get positive assessment.


It would be really great if you could share the job responsibilities.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subframe said:


> 2 years 1 month here. Took me 36 days to get positive assessment.


The course you studied that was assessed as relevant to your ANZSCO had a good amount of ICT Security subjects?


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> The course you studied that was assessed as relevant to your ANZSCO had a good amount of ICT Security subjects?


Yes, I have a BSc Computer Science degree with focus towards IT infrastructure and IT security. My thesis was also IT security related. So plenty of IT security related content.


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

subframe said:


> 2 years 1 month here. Took me 36 days to get positive assessment.


can you please share your job descriptions / responsibilities, as I am also willing to apply for assessment as 262112.

Thank you.


----------



## ArGo (Nov 18, 2016)

jay3545 said:


> May I know the overall experience in years to get a positive skills assessment for the occupation 262112 ICT Security Specialist. As of now, i have three years and two months of relevant and overall experience. Someone, please help me.


If your education is relevant you need minimum 2 years for deduction. If education not relevant, 4 years required by ACS for deduction. Positive results depends on this. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

nabeelmanj said:


> can you please share your job descriptions / responsibilities, as I am also willing to apply for assessment as 262112.
> 
> Thank you.


You need to use the job description of your job, not copy and paste mine.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subframe said:


> Yes, I have a BSc Computer Science degree with focus towards IT infrastructure and IT security. My thesis was also IT security related. So plenty of IT security related content.


I thought so because otherwise even if it were a ICT Major degree, not having sufficient course matter closely related to _ICT Security_ would have lead to 4 years deduction.

*Edit:* I see that you are at 60 points only? Why? No work points (yet)? Why aren't you opting for 190 then? ICT Security being niche, there are high chances that a state (like NSW) may sponsor you with 60+5 points.


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I thought so because otherwise even if it were a ICT Major degree, not having sufficient course matter closely related to _ICT Security_ would have lead to 4 years deduction.
> 
> *Edit:* I see that you are at 60 points only? Why? No work points (yet)? Why aren't you opting for 190 then? ICT Security being niche, there are high chances that a state (like NSW) may sponsor you with 60+5 points.


Yep, a typical CS degree would likely not be assessed as being closely related as there's too little security-, network-, operating system related content. I guess the closest to for example programming you get in the related units would be data structures, but that's about it.

Did you have 4 years deducted, KeeDa? That's pretty rough! Reading through the ACS documentation their way of assessing skills in our field feels arbitrary.

What is your degree and your job role?

From ACS ANZSCO Code Guide on 262112:

*Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:*
• Computer forensics
• Data Encryption
• Database design
• Database implementation
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
• Information security
• Information Systems security
• Internet and the Web
• Internet forensics
• Network security
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
• Systems Software
• Web security

*Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:*
• Backup and Recovery
• Client Server Technology
• Computer networks
• Critical Path Method
• Data Communications
• Data policy
• Data and information security
• Data structures
• Distributed Systems
• File Processing
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing,
Computer Science I)
• Project Management
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
• Testing strategies and methods


About your question on why I went for 189 and not 190.. Yes, it may seem a little odd that I went for 189 and not 190.

The reasoning behind this is that I find the selection process of for example NSW to be somewhat arbitrary and unpredictable. I don't want to spend AUD 300 and run the risk of missing a chance of getting an 189 invite by not being chosen for whatever reason, say for example because NSW didn't find my CV desirable after lodging my "pre-invite". If I get an 189 invite my previous positions etc. won't really matter as it'll all be based on points and skills assessment, with no CV involved. I may lodge for 190 at a later stage if there is no movement at all for us 60-pointers. 

Unfortunately I don't have any work experience points yet. But I was lucky enough to score 8.5 on IELTS giving me 20 additional points bumping me up to 60 points on the EOI.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subframe said:


> Yep, a typical CS degree would likely not be assessed as being closely related as there's too little security-, network-, operating system related content. I guess the closest to for example programming you get in the related units would be data structures, but that's about it.
> 
> Did you have 4 years deducted, KeeDa? That's pretty rough! Reading through the ACS documentation their way of assessing skills in our field feels arbitrary.
> 
> ...


No mate, my occupation wasn't _ICT Security_, but a more generic programming related- _261311 Analyst Programmer_ and so only 2 out of past 10 years were deducted. The reason I was curious about your case was because I haven't met anyone yet who graduated in the usual courses that universities here (in India) offer who could do away with a 2 year deduction for _ICT Security Specialist_ ANZSCO.

Now, coming to the point about your fear and unwillingness to file 190-NSW: I think you are not aware that you can file 2 separate EOIs - like keep your current 189 EOI and file another fresh one for 190-NSW. That way, should NSW (for whatever reason you think) not accept your nomination, your 189 EOI still continues to run in parallel and untouched. This also gives you the freedom to choose when you do receive the NSW pre-invite: I mean you can then (at that time) evaluate how good your chances for 189 are in the near future and choose to go with 190 or ignore it and continue to wait for 189.

Ref: *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No mate, my occupation wasn't _ICT Security_, but a more generic programming related- _261311 Analyst Programmer_ and so only 2 out of past 10 years were deducted. The reason I was curious about your case was because I haven't met anyone yet who graduated in the usual courses that universities here (in India) offer who could do away with a 2 year deduction for _ICT Security Specialist_ ANZSCO.
> 
> Now, coming to the point about your fear and unwillingness to file 190-NSW: I think you are not aware that you can file 2 separate EOIs - like keep your current 189 EOI and file another fresh one for 190-NSW. That way, should NSW (for whatever reason you think) not accept your nomination, your 189 EOI still continues to run in parallel and untouched. This also gives you the freedom to choose when you do receive the NSW pre-invite: I mean you can then (at that time) evaluate how good your chances for 189 are in the near future and choose to go with 190 or ignore it and continue to wait for 189.
> 
> Ref: *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?*


Oh right, I got you now. Yes, I suppose it's pretty typical that people with CS majors go into the security field and then end up loosing 4 years worth of points in the ACS skills assessment. For myself, I was quite set on my security career path from the beginning and applied to a university where I could cherry pick courses to suit my own preferences, with the lack of flexibility in some CS programmes in mind.

With 8 years of skilled experience counting towards your EOI your path must have been pretty straight forward!  Whereabouts are you located now?

I had actually read somewhere on here that it was possible to lodge two separate EOIs for the two sub classes. But I kind of figured it was a grey zone in terms of how this would be viewed upon by DIBP. But you're saying it's completely legitimate to lodge two separate EOIs, with one for 189 and one for 190 with the same ANZSCO code? I thought this feature was mainly for people with multiple positively assessed ANZSCO codes.

Hypothetically, if the 190 EOI gets a pre-invite and the invite doesn't come through or I for some reason choose to decline, will my 189 EOI still be intact and keep me in the game?

Thank for mentioning this! I will definitely look into it closely.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subframe said:


> Oh right, I got you now. Yes, I suppose it's pretty typical that people with CS majors go into the security field and then end up loosing 4 years worth of points in the ACS skills assessment. For myself, I was quite set on my security career path from the beginning and applied to a university where I could cherry pick courses to suit my own preferences, with the lack of flexibility in some CS programmes in mind.
> 
> With 8 years of skilled experience counting towards your EOI your path must have been pretty straight forward!  Whereabouts are you located now?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do 2 EOIs for the same ANZSCO, and yes, your 189 will still be in game. Many have done it in the past and many are still doing it (you can go through the any of the 189 EOI Invitations awaited threads- like this one: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-october-2017-a-68.html#post13443602* and notice member signatures)

As for your other query about where am I located, ... I've sent you a PM.

Cheers,

*Edit:* Straightforward? haha! No :nono:. Although I had 75 points for 189, they do not have any influence over visa processing. It took close to 600 days from visa lodge to grant for me


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*skill assessment*

Hello friends, i have applied ICT security specialist skill assessment on 14th of September, its been 41 days already but still waiting for result. and also worried about outcomes, i studied in Australia bachelor of information system and diploma of information technology. my earlier assessment was system analyst. Good luck to myself


----------



## kelvin111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Immi master said:


> Hello friends, i have applied ICT security specialist skill assessment on 14th of September, its been 41 days already but still waiting for result. and also worried about outcomes, i studied in Australia bachelor of information system and diploma of information technology. my earlier assessment was system analyst. Good luck to myself


hey buddy,

I have the same degree and planning to apply in ICT security ? Did you assess your degree into ICT security first?


----------



## subframe (Oct 20, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can do 2 EOIs for the same ANZSCO, and yes, your 189 will still be in game. Many have done it in the past and many are still doing it (you can go through the any of the 189 EOI Invitations awaited threads- like this one: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-october-2017-a-68.html#post13443602* and notice member signatures)
> 
> As for your other query about where am I located, ... I've sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, thanks for suggesting that.

600 days!? Why on earth did your process take such long time?

Btw, I've tried to reply to your message, but the web site says you are not accepting private messages.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subframe said:


> That's awesome, thanks for suggesting that.
> 
> 600 days!? Why on earth did your process take such long time?
> 
> Btw, I've tried to reply to your message, but the web site says you are not accepting private messages.


Hi,
I shared 2 other ways to message me... see if you can use either of them.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

kelvin111 said:


> hey buddy,
> 
> I have the same degree and planning to apply in ICT security ? Did you assess your degree into ICT security first?


NOP,

i have done earlier system analyst and now ict security specialist. can u share ur units wiz me


----------



## kelvin111 (Oct 24, 2017)

Immi master said:


> NOP,
> 
> i have done earlier system analyst and now ict security specialist. can u share ur units wiz me


THIS ARE MY SUBJECTS.

SYSTEMS ANALYSIS 
PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT 1 INTRODUCTION TO MARKETING 
MANAGEMENT & ORGANISATION BEHAVIOUR 
ACCOUNTING FOR DECISION MAKING COMPUTER SYSTEMS 

PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT 2 
BUSINESS LAW 
Computer systems 


BUSINESS STATISTICS 
PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT 3 
INTRODUCTION TO PROGRAMMING 
DATABASE SYSTEMS 

SYSTEMS DESIGN 
ECONOMIC PRINCIPLES 
ELECTRONIC COMMERCE BUSINESS INTERFACES SYSTEMS IMPLEMENTATION 
THE INFORMATION PROFESSIONAL 

CAREER PLANNING AND DEVELOPMENT 
COMPUTER FUNDAMENTALS 
MANAGING KNOWLEDGE 
INFORMATION SYSTEMS FOR BUSINESS 

WEB ENABLED BUSINESS SYSTEMS 
OPERATING SYSTEM'
database technology 
INTRODUCTION TO MARKETING


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

kelvin111 said:


> Immi master said:
> 
> 
> > NOP,
> ...


I had something similar, and 4 years were deducted.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ixii said:


> I had something similar, and 4 years were deducted.


Hi mate,

Is Master of Computer Applications major for ICS security specialist?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ict security specialist*



kelvin111 said:


> THIS ARE MY SUBJECTS.
> 
> SYSTEMS ANALYSIS
> PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT 1 INTRODUCTION TO MARKETING
> ...


thanks for sharing units, if u tell me that
Has anyone got security specialist positive skill assessment with this units, in your friends or anyone. 
secondly which uni you have completed this course.
Lastly, did you applied yourself or through agent and what is his opinion with this subjects.


----------



## khu786 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Depends on your Subjects*



mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Is Master of Computer Applications major for ICS security specialist?


It depends on your curriculum, what is your BS in?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

khu786 said:


> It depends on your curriculum, what is your BS in?


 BS? Bachelor?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## khu786 (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

khu786 said:


> Yes


She had bachelor degree in computer applications. An appropriate.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> She had bachelor degree in computer applications. An appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


Could be, Use ACS Anzco and match your subject. In my opinion you are the best person to match your own subjects, give it a go, worth a gamble.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kbangia said:


> Could be, Use ACS Anzco and match your subject. In my opinion you are the best person to match your own subjects, give it a go, worth a gamble.


She had already submitted application by matching all subjects, but its been 7 weeks since lodgement of application, no response from ACS. Still with accessor. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kbangia said:


> Could be, Use ACS Anzco and match your subject. In my opinion you are the best person to match your own subjects, give it a go, worth a gamble.


Did you have same occupation and what is your qualification?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> She had already submitted application by matching all subjects, but its been 7 weeks since lodgement of application, no response from ACS. Still with accessor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


That seems very frustrating indeed. I heard they are pretty slammed with applications. If you check immitracker also they are others in the same boat. I think if it's with Accessor it is generally the last stage and you might get an answer soon. Subsequently, it is not more than 5 weeks. Keep us updated, nothing much you can do.


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Did you have same occupation and what is your qualification?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I am master by thesis and my thesis was on cloud computing vulnerabilities. They asked me for my paper and since it has pure cryptography and security references. Easy peasy


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kbangia said:


> I am master by thesis and my thesis was on cloud computing vulnerabilities. They asked me for my paper and since it has pure cryptography and security references. Easy peasy


What do think that my gf would go through it as she has also studied many of the subjects related her occupation such secuirty, internet and she was confident too. In how many days did they declared your application positive? This time they have taken approx all set time limit. For mime they took solely 15 days in second and 6 days for first time.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kbangia (Oct 28, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> What do think that my gf would go through it as she has also studied many of the subjects related her occupation such secuirty, internet and she was confident too. In how many days did they declared your application positive? This time they have taken approx all set time limit. For mime they took solely 15 days in second and 6 days for first time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


I am currently in the priority lane as I have less than 3 months left in my visa so i was literally harassing them and also i think my case was very straight forward. It took about 2 weeks. TBH like i said if its matches the ANZCO that 60 percent mark then you good. Anyone sensible would say the same thing to you, your girlfriend since she has studied these subjects is the best person to match it. If she is confident I don't think there will be any reason why you guys should worry. I recommend being patient. "Its never about the destination, it's always about the journey."


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

kbangia said:


> I am currently in the priority lane as I have less than 3 months left in my visa so i was literally harassing them and also i think my case was very straight forward. It took about 2 weeks. TBH like i said if its matches the ANZCO that 60 percent mark then you good. Anyone sensible would say the same thing to you, your girlfriend since she has studied these subjects is the best person to match it. If she is confident I don't think there will be any reason why you guys should worry. I recommend being patient. "Its never about the destination, it's always about the journey."


You are 100 percent right. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## tantan911 (Feb 8, 2017)

I would like to take your opinion since i'm so confused between choosing:

ICT Security Specialist (262112)

OR

Computer Network & Systems Engineer (263111)



Since my work including both duties so I can get my experience certificates for both but i'm so confused which job ID to apply for, which one is more guaranteed and faster for invitation?

I got bachelor degree in Information system 4 years

My score after the assessment will be 65 for 189 .. i'm targeting 189 subclass.

My question is: which job ID is more booming or got more chances for invitation at 65 points? 

Waiting for your help ... Thanks


----------



## melsyd0617 (Jun 10, 2015)

A friend of mine got a pre-invite from VIC for this code with only 65pts inclusive of the +5 pts. He had submitted the EOI at Jan 31 and got the invite today, Feb 7.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

melsyd0617 said:


> A friend of mine got a pre-invite from VIC for this code with only 65pts inclusive of the +5 pts. He had submitted the EOI at Jan 31 and got the invite today, Feb 7.




He must have experience in IT security or PTE 8 each. States mostly prefer candidates with experience irrespective to the points. That's what I have observed


----------



## aliii (Sep 4, 2017)

*ACS Assessment Query - ICT Security Specialist*

Hi everyone,

I'm posting this on behalf of a friend who doesn't have an ICT bachelor's degree. In fact, his bachelor's degree is of medical science. 

Anyway, so he's planning to do his Masters in Information Technology with specialisation in Network Security. Along with that, there are plans for Australian PR.

As per ACS guidelines:


> A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that do not require a Bachelor with an ICT
> major for entry into the course, must have:
> • A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study
> • At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content
> ...


As the degree programme would be for 2 year, 50% ICT content should result assessment being carried out as ICT major (resulting in sooner skill level requirement met date with the necessary experience of course)

So we'd like to know whether the following list of courses would be enough to get assessed as ICT major for the ANZSCO Code *262112 - ICT Security Specialist*


ICT Project Management
Topics in IT Ethics
Computer Organisation and Architecture
Database Systems
Emerging Technologies and Innovation *(desired topic can be chosen for this, would this course be of any help?)*
Cloud Computing
Cloud Privacy and Security
Network Security and Cryptography
Information Security
Internetworking with TCP/IP
Digital Forensics
Programming Principles

TIA


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,

I cant say anything for sure about ACS assessment outcome, but if your friend has degree in medicals and has 6-9 years expereince in IT networking or Information security, he would apply through ACS RPL pathway for expereince assessment. And his degree will be assessed by vetassess, for which he would get 15pts for that.

What i assume that your friend is in pakistan and wants to come on student visa here. Keeping in mind that his previous degree is totally different to what he wants to apply now for masters. It is highly highly unlikely that his student visa would approved under these circumstances. 

If you need any help in ACS-RPL pathway, drop me your number on PM. I will contact you.


----------



## aliii (Sep 4, 2017)

I agree that with relevant experience of about 6-9 years, he would easily get a positive assessment. 

However, for positive assessment, ACS requires 2 years of experience if the degree is majorly ICT relevant, and 4 years if minor. So my query is that with the given list of courses, do you think that his assessment would be treated as majorly ICT relevant? (you may look at the list of closely related courses provided by ACS for the selected ANZSCO code)

Thanks for the help but he doesn't have any ICT work experience. He has just started his masters programme in Australia and I'm helping him select the courses he could opt.

Also, the department of home affairs' website states that the assessment authority would be ACS, why do you think it would be VETASSESS?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

*Help needed: ACS - ICT Security Specialist*

Hi all 

I am working in IT security field and my certificate in information security 

When I checked 262112 - ICT Security Specialist ANZSCO job description. 65% and above is a match. 


Now I need to know if I took the same points mentioned in the Employment Duties in ANZSCO and rewrite them in my own words? Will that be an issue ? or they will consider it as Plagiarism?

My other question, My duties in the second employment is very similar to the first one, Can I have the same duties but changing a bit?


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi...

I am in IT security too and had used the same code to get my PR. 
I will suggest not to copy the stuff in the duties directly, try to add the keywords instead. That should be good enough. 

Hope this helps.



Raj2030 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am working in IT security field and my certificate in information security
> 
> ...


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Mahesh

If you don't mind sharing, which field of IT security you work in?

Thank you.



mahesh2013 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am in IT security too and had used the same code to get my PR.
> I will suggest not to copy the stuff in the duties directly, try to add the keywords instead. That should be good enough.
> ...


----------



## ieminent (May 5, 2018)

What is the invitation cutt of point for ict security? I have 65 point for 189 and 70 points for 190. What will be the invitation duration?


----------



## ieminent (May 5, 2018)

Will a degree with major in computing be considered as a major for ict security ?


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

same question. BS in Computer Science is the relevant degree for ICT Security?



ieminent said:


> Will a degree with major in computing be considered as a major for ict security ?


----------



## YousufEDGE (Aug 5, 2018)

*ACS Skill Assessment Enquiry ICT Security Specialist - ANZSCO 262112*

Hello Everyone, 

I have done Bachelors in Information Technology major Network Security in Australia and currently doing Professional Year. I also got 8+ each in PTE. 

I was wondering has anyone got positive assessment from ACS with Network Security Major but selected ICT Security Specialist - ANZSCO 262112 for Skill Assessment? 

My units are attached in the picture do you guys think is it possible for me to get positive assessment in 262112 - ICT Security Specialist from ACS with these units?

If not how many major units are required to get positive assessment for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist? 

I will be very thankful for the reply and thank you all in advance. I tried to search everywhere for the suitable information but couldn't find it.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

YousufEDGE said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have done Bachelors in Information Technology major Network Security in Australia and currently doing Professional Year. I also got 8+ each in PTE.
> 
> ...


Hi Yousuf,

Go ahead with the ICT SEC Specialist. You will get it


----------



## YousufEDGE (Aug 5, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> YousufEDGE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


Thank you Arslan for the quick response much appreciated brother.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

YousufEDGE said:


> Thank you Arslan for the quick response much appreciated brother.


No worries bro but make sure first finish your pro year and get the certificate then apply for skill assessment otherwise you wont be able to do it.


----------



## YousufEDGE (Aug 5, 2018)

arslan1 said:


> YousufEDGE said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Arslan for the quick response much appreciated brother.
> ...


Yes brother I am aware of the ACS requirement as they either need one year Australian work experience or Professional Year but honestly it is a wastage of time and money in my opinion 😭

Thank you once again for the tip. 😊


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

YousufEDGE said:


> Yes brother I am aware of the ACS requirement as they either need one year Australian work experience or Professional Year but honestly it is a wastage of time and money in my opinion 😭
> 
> Thank you once again for the tip. 😊


No worries bro looks like I know u  go and check you FACEBOOK inbox


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

My wife has 6 years 8 months and 25days of work exp, she is applying for ict security specialist, she has a bachelors in comp science from blore university, we have also got the syllabus which shows what computer subjects she has taken, she also has CISA from ISACA and DNv certified lead auditor training and business continuity mgmt, how many years of work exp will Acs deduct??


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

I am a B tech in Computer Science and Engineering (4 years course) and I am applying for ICT security specialist. All my work exp is in network and cyber security. Will ACS deduct 2 or 4 years?
I was thinking of 263111(computer system and network engineer) as well, but my MARA certified consultant told me to go for ICT security specialist. Am I in safe hands?


----------



## kimmy3701 (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am a B Tech in CS and all my relevant experience is in network and cyber security. How many years will be deducted in ACS? Is there anyone who has similar profile and got 2 years deducted?
I have a feeling that for ICT security specialist they deduct at least 4 years. Please help.


----------



## aus.aim (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi All,
Can anyone help me to tell the current trend of getting VIC 190 grant (262112). How many days it is taking to get the grant after lodgement.

regards


----------



## pradmitian (Jul 28, 2017)

*ICT Security Specialist against BE ECE*



subframe said:


> Yep, a typical CS degree would likely not be assessed as being closely related as there's too little security-, network-, operating system related content. I guess the closest to for example programming you get in the related units would be data structures, but that's about it.
> 
> Did you have 4 years deducted, KeeDa? That's pretty rough! Reading through the ACS documentation their way of assessing skills in our field feels arbitrary.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I completed my B.E in Electronics and communication engineering in 2010 and worked since May 2010 in jobs related to ICT Security Specialist (262112 ICT Security Specialist). (I have 8 years 4 months exp overall)

I would like to know if my degree will be considered as ICT Major so ACS recognizes 5 years of my relevant experience for points calculation. I only have 10 points from PTE now.

Below were the subjects I studied during my degree. 

GE172 Fundamentals of Computing 
GE174 Computer Practice
GE182 Computer Practice 
PH185 Physics for Communication Engineering
EC273 Programming and Data Structures
EC276 Programming and Data Structures Lab
EC374 Computer Architecture And Organisation
EC371 Communication Theory And Systems
EC382 Digital Communication
EC383 Computer Networks
EC501 Operating Systems
EC471 Wireless and Mobile Communication
EC473 Optical Communication and Networking
EC502 Object Oriented Programming
EC506 Cryptography and Network Security

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

pradmitian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed my B.E in Electronics and communication engineering in 2010 and worked since May 2010 in jobs related to ICT Security Specialist (262112 ICT Security Specialist). (I have 8 years 4 months exp overall)
> 
> ...


I am not an expert but your degree does not seem to have a major security subjects

When I did my assessment I had 9 core security subjects

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## panTera15 (Sep 5, 2018)

Dream2BushLand said:


> Hello friends, i have applied ICT security specialist skill assessment on 14th of September, its been 41 days already but still waiting for result. and also worried about outcomes, i studied in Australia bachelor of information system and diploma of information technology. my earlier assessment was system analyst. Good luck to myself


hi, did you get your skills assessed successfully with 262112 IT Security Specialist?
I am on the same boat as you.


----------

